# Angeln in Sulecin (Polen)



## Litti (22. Juni 2007)

Kann ich nur empfehlen...mit Familie oder ohne...ca. 40km hinter dem Grenzübergang Frankfurt (Oder)-Stadtbrücke...wunderbar gelegen...schöne Natur und Fanggarantie#6...mehr hier:

http://www.kormoran.org.pl/index3.html


----------



## Sepiafreak (26. Juni 2007)

*Tintenfische Anglen*

weiß einer ob es in Medulin tintenfische gibt und wie man die dort am besten fängt ich glücklicher habe nähmlich von mama zum geburtztag 3 rot weiße 3 grün weiße 2 blaue und 2 regenbogenfarbige ---tintenfischköder bekommen und dazu noch schnur u s w wie bewegt man diese köder am besten oder war jemand schonmal in medulin und sagt mir ob es anderre methoden gibt sie zu fangen und wie man da am besten essbare fische ohne "arme" fängt#: das wüäre cool und das war jetzt keine antwort auf dieses polen wenn mir dann jemand sagen könnte wie ich eigene themen verfasse cu


----------



## Nauke (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tintenfische Anglen*



Sepiafreak schrieb:


> weiß einer ob es in Medulin tintenfische gibt und wie man die dort am besten fängt ich glücklicher habe nähmlich von mama zum geburtztag 3 rot weiße 3 grün weiße 2 blaue und 2 regenbogenfarbige ---tintenfischköder bekommen und dazu noch schnur u s w wie bewegt man diese köder am besten oder war jemand schonmal in medulin und sagt mir ob es anderre methoden gibt sie zu fangen und wie man da am besten essbare fische ohne "arme" fängt#: das wüäre cool und das war jetzt keine antwort auf dieses polen wenn mir dann jemand sagen könnte wie ich eigene themen verfasse cu



Ja ja,

ich werde alt.:c

Ich steige hier und da nicht mehr hinter den Sinn#d#c


----------



## aL0w (10. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Sulecin (Polen)*

Hallo, war schonmal jemand in Sulecin auf große Karpfen angeln? Wenn ja an welchem Platz und wo bringt man die köder hin?

Danke


----------



## sup3rn00b (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sulecin (Polen)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane mit meinem Bruder im sommer nach polen zum angeln zu fahren.
Da wir aus brandenburg kommen haben wir uns auf die Region Woiwodschaft Lebus
 als angelgebiet ausgesucht.

Kann jemand ein paar gute seen nennen, an denen es einen einigermaßen guten karpfenbestand gibt?! Es sollte aber kein "angel puff" sein. Per google earth haben wir ein paar schöne wladseen gefunden, aber leider haben wir keine namen oder sonstig infos wo es karten gibt und wie es mit fischbestand aussieht.
Desweiteren wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, wie es in dieser region mit diebstahl aussieht? man hört ja immer viel und es gibt ja auch viele vorurteile. deshalb meine frage. Kann man sein auto getrost abstellen oder muss man angst haben, das das auto und gesammte tackle am nächsten tag weg ist?

ich hoffe das mit jemand helfen kann.

mfg torsten


----------



## Carp Fighter (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sulecin (Polen)*

Ich würde echt aufpassen die Klauen wie die Rabben!!! |bla: 
Man ich bin seit 6 Jahren mit ner Polin verheiratet und ich hatte nie Probleme das die mir was geklaut haben... Ich habe 3 Tage alleine mitten im Wald an einem See gesessen und geangelt meinste da kam jemand und hat mir mein haab und gut geklaut im gegenteil die Leute haben sich mit mir unterhalten... die Polen sind sowas von Gastfreundlich... Ich weiß nicht was du für Leute kennst oder in welchen Ecken die gewesen sein sollen aber das Polen das ich kenne ist nicht so wie alle Vorurteile... Und wie viele Deutsche haben Wochenendhäuser in Polen... Meinste die haben nen Sicherheitsdienst der die Woche über das Haus bewacht? Nee mal im ernst ich würde nichts diese Gerüchte geben weil ich halt andere erfahren gemacht habe... Dein Auto mit Tackle können Sie dir auch in Deutschland klauen überall gibt es schwarze schafe... Also viel spass in PL...

Gruß


----------



## shorty 38 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Sulecin (Polen)*

Hallo Torsten, mein polnischer Arbeitskollege sagt immer: Stell dein Auto in Polen vor der Kirche ab, da trauen sich meine Landsleute das nicht!!!!!! Gruß Shorty


----------



## uwe.beloo (26. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Sulecin (Polen)*

Hallo,
am 15.4.2011 wollen wir nach sulecin zum angeln fahren ,da ich noch nicht die grosse erfahrung habe ,kann man dort mit ein bisschen glueck auch ein zander fangen. Auf der liste steht er mit drauf.
Danke


----------

